# Suggestions for a non-carry 9mm?



## Burks (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm fairly new to handguns so I'm looking for a good beginners gun. I am not interested in carrying currently and when I do get to that point, I'll work on getting a gun for that.

I'm just interested in a 9mm for practice and plinking. Non-compact or compact, doesn't really matter I guess. I've shot both styles, although I do feel more comfortable shooting a full sized gun. 

Price....well....under $400 new would be fantastic or close to that. Going to a huge gun show in Dayton in February so I might be able to pick one up cheaper.

I was looking around and the Ruger P95 looks really nice, gets good reviews as well. Guess the only thing that causes a little concern is the fixed sites. Is this a big issue or just something to overcome?

Thank you!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

There are several good choices for a range/home defense pistol under four C-notes. The Ruger would be ok, and most of them will have drift-adjustable rear sights. I'm not a big fan of the P-series, as the absolute worst auto I've ever used was a .45 version. Also look at the S&W Sigma, which although has a reputation for a heavy trigger, is actually a reliable and accurate handgun.

I would probably go for a Stoeger Cougar, which can be found at about $359-$379. If I couldn't find one of those, then I would next look at the poly Steyr from CDNN if they are still under $400. If that didn't work out, then the 3rd one I would consider is the Taurus 24/7.

hth,
PhilR.


----------



## Burks (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will start doing some research on those. :smt023


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Charles Daly Browning Hi-Power
They're fantastic for the money.

AFS


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - I think you'd be doing yourself a huge favor by skipping the Sigma. I know we have a few Sigma fans on the site here - but honstly - fans of the Sigma are usually in the minority. The gun has a very heavy trigger pull. Aned I see newbies to handguns getting sucked into this gun all the time - because of the cheap price.

Then, after they buy it - their next post is ... How do I lighten the trigger. Well, basically, you can't. And, if 1 of your enjoyments with this gun is to have fun at the range and hit the center ring sometimes.... You will find the Sigma frustrating.

The ONLY use for the Sigma I could see, in my opinion, would be for a truck gun, or something similar. Maybe a gun you rarely shoot (maybe because its an extra gun, or because a person just really isn't into guns - but wants one just in case). I could see its taying in a vehicle... Maybe getting abused a bit... And just there "just in case..."

I bought a RUger P95 early in the year, as a beater gun. I thin later sold it a few months later because I needed the money to go towards another gun purchase. It was "okay." The gun worked 1200% and was accurate. But, you could actually feel the recoil spring compress and cycle the gun. Itw as somewhat strange. And, U don't typically get this feeling on a better quality gun.

You do get what you pay for - and I would suggest jumping to the $450 mark or so - and your options open up a bit more.

Now, I don't know how the market is where U live, but before this Obama mania, I could find new Beretta 92s for $400-$425 at Houston gun shows. Admittedly, I have not been to a show this this stuff started.

U can find a Springfield XD for less than $500. You MAY find a Glock 17 for under $500. The FNP is a great option as well. 

If you MUST stay at under the $400 mark and U don't wanna go used... I'd suggest the Stoeger Cougar. Be aware that it is a fullsize grip with a compact barrel. So, it will be a bit harder to shoot at further distances. Or, look at the Bersa 9mm (I think it is the THunder). I had a Bersa 380 which I later sold to my mother. The gun is reliable, although the trigger isn't super fantastic on the 380 I had. But, no cheap gun is perfect.

Anyway - these statements are just my 2 cents. Others may have a different opinion. 

Realize, there are some expensive guns out there that are barely decent. But, think about it... I assume youw ant the gun to protect your life. Right? Isn't your life worth something? I'd spring for a little morecash and look at the under $500 mark.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was looking for the same thing a few months ago and settled on the Beretta 92FS. The Glock 17 was a close, very close 2nd. Both guns are amazing and utterly reliable. Now, I'm hoping to add a Glock to the collection as well!

Check out BudsGunShop.com they have some great deals even when you consider the FFL transfer fee. I also have had great luck with GunBroker.com.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You can usually find XDs right around $400, so that might be a good option for you.



Shipwreck said:


> If you MUST stay at under the $400 mark and U don't wanna go used... I'd suggest the Stoeger Cougar.


+1

If you need to stay under $400, the Stoeger Cougar is a great option. I have one that my girlfriend picked out and it's been great. She has put 1400 flawless rounds through it and she loves it. It's a great value.

-Jeff-


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> If you need to stay under $400, the Stoeger Cougar is a great option. I have one that my girlfriend picked out and it's been great. She has put 1400 flawless rounds through it and she loves it. It's a great value.


Are they hard to find? I checked Bud's website and a couple other places, and didn't see the one by Stoeger, just the Beretta Cougar.

KG


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

kg333 said:


> Are they hard to find? I checked Bud's website and a couple other places, and didn't see the one by Stoeger, just the Beretta Cougar.
> 
> KG


http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=117744469

There are a few others on Gunbroker as well. Some of your local shops may have them in stock. When my gf picked it out, I had them put it in the back (I was waiting for a permit to purchase in Iowa) and when I went back to purchase it, they raised their prices on the ones still in the case by $50. I got a very good price on it, but they are still a great value. Good luck in your search. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

+1 on the Taurus 24/7. You should be able to pick one up for $359.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO - stoeger cougar is the best bet for the money. Take about 30 minutes and due some online research. Then go hold one & check out the overall quality of it. Compare it to other guns in the price range & I think that you will agree - it is a great buy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I may take a beating on my Taurus comments - but man, I'd skip them.

One of these days _ I guess I just gotta start saving links to the various Taurus threads on all the websites I frequent. 

I realize that odd favor people complaining more about brands/guns than positive comments - but damn, I have read SO, SO, SO many maddeningly frustrating threads about Taurus customer service, and their lack thereof. People sending the same gun in, and having it returned by Taurus... Supposedly fixed, but with ZERO done. Then, sending it back again, and a 3rd time. It seems that LITERALLY, they must be sending people's guns back w/o even looking at them, based on what I am reading.

They also seem to have a high # of guns being sent in for warranty work compared to other brands.

Honestly, I wouldn't want a Taurus if ya gave me 1. I'd just sell it to someone else for the money, personally.


----------



## Burks (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you for the replies everyone.

I do not consider this gun to be the one to protect my life or anything, just something to take out and go to the backyard to plink some bottles, targets, whatever. 

I'm heading to the shops in the area to see what they have available this week. Who knows what I might find that I like. $400 was just an amount I had set back. I could always not buy a few corals or fish for a month and put that toward a better quality gun. :mrgreen:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Burks said:


> Thank you for the replies everyone.
> 
> I do not consider this gun to be the one to protect my life or anything, just something to take out and go to the backyard to plink some bottles, targets, whatever.
> 
> I'm heading to the shops in the area to see what they have available this week. Who knows what I might find that I like. $400 was just an amount I had set back. I could always not buy a few corals or fish for a month and put that toward a better quality gun. :mrgreen:


I believe if you save your money a little while longer and step into the 400 to 500 range you will find something that you will be VERY happy with and it opens up a whole new arena of available HG's. my .02


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

If I just wanted something to shoot at targets, I'd get a CZ 75. You should be able to find a used one in your price range, and I believe you can still get a new one for under $500. It's a very easy pistol to shoot well.

The other one in your price range I'd look at would be an FN FNP9. I paid $479 "out the door" for mine. I admit that I'm biased, but it has been flawless through more than 1,000 rounds fired, has nice soft recoil, and is easy to shoot well. I actually like shooting the CZ a little better, but I think the FNP would be a better defensive weapon, and is definitely lighter.

Good luck! I bet you make a good choice.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

If you can step up to the "below $500" range, I can't think of more value in a pistol than a Sig SP2022.

If this gun is definately *NOT* for defense, why not drop down and get a decent used .22lr and spend the extra money on ammo. Lots 'o fun and lots of $$ in your savings account for when you need/want to move up.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

Take a look at a Bersa Thunder 9mm, great gun at a great price. Highly underrated IMO


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Rastus said:


> If this gun is definately *NOT* for defense, why not drop down and get a decent used .22lr and spend the extra money on ammo. Lots 'o fun and lots of $$ in your savings account for when you need/want to move up.


Good point Rastus. Not to confuse the issue, but a Ruger Mk II or III would be a great gun to practice with for a lot less money. The gun is the initial cost, but the cost of ammo starts to hurt after awhile.


----------

